# Free - New York City Workshop 07/13/06: Beating Crohnâ€™s and IBS the Natural Way



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Digestive Wellness: Beating Crohnâ€™s and IBS the Natural WayThursday July 13th, 7.30pm â€" 9pm Address: Jena Wellness, 853 Broadway suite 1606, (between 13th and 14th) New York, NY 10003Cost: FreeIncludes: Snacks and refreshmentsRegistration: Jena###jenawellness.com or call 646 942 1916Website: http://jenawellness.comAre you confused as to how best manage and heal your digestive ailments?Are you wondering if or how your mind could master your gut?If you suffer from Crohnâ€™s disease or IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome) this is an enlightening workshop just for you.Taught by Liz Tortolani who speaks from her own experience of living with Crohnâ€™s, a chronic digestive disease, from the age of 13 and treating it both with western and alternative routes, this seminar strives to clarify confusions and outline options.In a relaxed and interactive format, this seminar gives an overview of the brain-gut connection, explaining the effect that emotions have on the functioning of the digestive system.We cover the benefits of yoga, meditation and acupuncture, and discuss the place that exercise and moderation of certain foods can have on the maintenance of Crohnâ€™s, IBS and IBD (Irritable Bowel Disease).We discuss the various medications that Western medicine typically uses to keep the body healthy and answer any questions regarding their use and side-effects. With the right support you can get your body back in your control, the natural way. We conclude this workshop on an optimistic note by outlining medicinal foods, supplements and healthy lifestyle options that can truly put you in control of your own health.BIO Liz Tortolani is a Certified Holistic Health Counselor, yoga instructor and bodyworker who has been working in the health and wellness field for the last 6 years. She additionally has an undergraduate degree in art therapy. Liz is a vivacious and attentive speaker and counselor and is a graduate of the Institute for Integrative Nutrition. Having lived with a chronic digestive disease, Crohn's disease, for more than half of her life, Liz has first hand knowledge of the positive and healing effects that diet, alternative therapies and lifestyle choices have had on her quality of life.


----------



## 13627 (Jun 16, 2006)

ah i wish i knew about this before..i wouldve went!


----------

